# Cabin Air Filter Change



## A6 Rookie (Aug 3, 2010)

Ladies and Gentlemen, 
I'm looking to change out my cabin air filter but have no idea where/how to get it done. Anyone have some pics or a how-to to help me out? 
Thanks in advance. 

J


----------



## julex (Jan 24, 2009)

*it is right next to your battery on the passenger side of cowl space.*

pull out the rubber seal that on firewall and then pull the plastic cowl space cover towards front of vehicle. You should see it.


----------

